# Travel tips from LA to Big Sur



## HollywoodAndBlanca (Feb 7, 2016)

First article about my travels back and forth to big sur from Venice. hope this can help a few folks out. All statements are my own personal opinion so please don't give me any flak when i say fuck santa Barbara. Fuck Santa Barbra.

I started my trip super late in the afternoon, I saved up thirty or 40 bucks from spanging the whole foods in santa monica, (great spot) and then blew most of it in a few hours getting totally shit faced in the alley with Shaggy, Chris, Joe, Zack, and Jordan. they were my age and we all met up daily to have breakfast and get fucked up out front of vons haha. i stayed in the venice and santa monica area for too long and had to get out, i had warnings from every cop, a few tickets and all the stores had already caught me stealing beer. I had never been to Frisco so I decided to pack up camp and hit the road again. It was a pretty crazy trip. here it goes.

I got on the bus in santa monica towards Malibu and rode it to the end of line. theres a gas station there and the guy is a fucking asshole, long story short i was drunk and we got into an altercation which ended in me knocking shit over and him calling the cops. as soon as i left the store i stood by the exit with my pup and my pack and got a ride within 5 minutes. haha dodged a bullet on that one. The ride was short but well worth it and I got toted to the next town, Ventura.

The sun was going down and i had to find a place to sleep, i walked past some shitty art on the boardwalk and took a stroll around the beach. There is a huge parking garage by the beach and i found a sweet little spot behind a bush on the south side of the building. DO NOT SLEEP AT THAT SWEET SPOT, hahaha i woke up in the middle of the night to find out its a fucking rat highway, they were running through the three inch gap that was between my sleeping bag and the wall, they were above my head jumping into trees, running across my pack, my feet, it was totally fucked. i didn't go back to sleep and got an early start on the day, spent the last of my change on some cheap coffee and shared some rollies with a couple dead heads who never left ventura.

I remember standing on the on ramp to the highway in ventura but i forgot how i got out of there... to the best of my memory....ah, now i remember, i stood there for a few hours, no rides at all, so i started walking the highway. i walked pretty fucking far and then a cop stopped in behind me, told me to get off the highway but there was nowhere to go other than a huge hill with construction.... he gave me directions to a nearby bike path and told me it would drop me back on rt 1 and i could hitch hike all i wanted from there, so i walked and walked and walked, i was super thirsty and i ran out of matches so i couldn't smoke.... i was frazzled. i passed some workers who were tearing up shit on the path and they let me fill up my water bottle. soon after i had reached route one and the third car that passed pulled over and gave me a ride, it was an old Cadillac in perfect condition and im sure it smelled like shit after i got in hahaha. The dude was super cool, an old black dude, he said he picked people up all the time and admired people like us. that ride took me to santa Barbra, fuck santa Barbra.

Whole foods is my jam, i could make a hundred bucks in a weekend spanging whole foods, so as soon as i got to santa Barbra i needed to find one. my cash was out, i wanted smokes and beer and some more cash for the road, i took a bus for pennies and the lady didn't give a shit, found the wholefoods and made 18 bucks in about an hour before i got kicked out, that was fine for me so i took the bus back towards the beach. I found a "cheap" liquor store. hahah four bucks for a fucking beer! got a beer and some more tobacco, more matches and sat down on a bench to write in my notes. not even five minutes went by and a bike dick cop came and gave me a ticket for an open container, i wasn't even in that fucking city for two hours and got a ticket, i would get shitfaced in santa monica every day for months and never got fucked with until just a week prior to leaving. so that's when i said, fuck santa Barbra, im out this bitch. walking back to the highway some methy guy talked to me over a rollie and invited himself to come with me, "sorry dude, im travelling alone for a reason, its a spiritual quest and i don't want anyone with me" i just made up some shit because he was sketchy as fuck and i would NEVER get a ride with his ass walking with me. haha so i continued on, it was just the afternoon and this was day two, a slow start to a long fucking trip. (i made it from texas to venice CA in seven days, this trip from venice to big sur also took 7 days hahahaha. So anyway, i jump back on the highway and the cops come fuck with me, i was directed back to the on ramp and had no luck, i never have luck on ramps, i like being where ALL the cars are haha. better odds. with that, i find out from a homebum that i can take a bus to Goleta. i just forgot about this part.... fuck! this story is sooooo long, theres at least four pages between now and the next paragraph that i forgot about. need to look at google maps to figugre out what happened again. Tuesday 9-29-15 took bus from santa Barbra to golita. wed 9-30 still in golita.... going nowhere, walked for 20 miles, more coming soon,,,,, this is still in peices

well fuck i just typed for thirty more minutes and my dog hit a button and i lost it all, hahaha she just had surgery and is still all fucked up. anyways long story short, you can take a bus from santa Barbra to san luis Obispo and then walk to another stop to take a bus to morrow bay. it was dark when i got to morrow bay and i slept at the eriksons memorial bench by the big rock because it was the most hidden, some couple walked past me and must have called the cops because i got woken up by two flashlights, "we found him"" i heard one say into his radio, haha i looked up and said "don't mind me, im just passing through, we are on our way to san fransisco" then blanca crawled out from under the sleeping bag, shes the cutest little jack chi ever and the cops said..."no worries" and rode off. the next morning i made my way up a tall ass hill that led to the highway again, stopped at a liquor store, and had a beer behind it while i filled out my notes.. after my morning beer i walked back to the highway and got a ride in no time, her name was Barbra b and i spent the rest of the day with her getting a drunk and high tour of the area. we went to a dog beach and let our dogs run around, stopped in harmony CA population 18 and toured the glass blowing studio, went to hearst castle, saw the seals in san simeon and then went shopping in some rich town nearby, i got her groceries with my food stamps and she gave me her number. she said i was welcome to stay at her place whenever i needed haha, she was really nice and extremely chatty and loud. she dropped me off a town south of san simeon it had more stores and i scoped a spot to sleep so it seemed best. i learned over the next week that san simeon would be a key spot in the trip for ANYONE getting short rides for scenery. a long haul ride would have taken a couple hours, i was now on day three.


----------

